# Synodontis Multipunctatus



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get Synodontis Multipunctatus in Scarborough? 
BigAls prices are way to high for me so I was hoping someone new a breeder or something? 

Thanks - CMK

Sorry if this is the wrong section.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike at Finatics usually has them. Give him a call or better yet go for a visit. Best African Cichlid store by far and lots of African Synos too.
--
Paul

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)

CLOSED MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY

OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM

OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM

416-265-2026


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## shahroz87 (Sep 2, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL still $30+! Those guys are expensive...

Does anyone know any other cheaper Syno cats that can live in a 55gallon mbuna tank?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Synodontis petricola has very similar patterning, just smaller. And they usually sell for $10 each from hobbyists.


----------

